# Evaluation and Management and Cerumen Debridement



## Kevinph84 (May 19, 2009)

My Fellow Coders,

I've read in several places, that is the cerumen is the only reason the patient is coming into see the Otolaryngologist, that they can only charge the cerumen removal. I understand completely for an established patient. Now, would this apply to a new patient visit? 

What is every thoughts and opinions? Could you please place any references if applicable? Thank you!

Respectfully Yours,

Kevin P. Honig, CPC


----------



## ciphermed (May 19, 2009)

There are CPT Assistants (AMA) that address coding cerumen impaction procedures in addition to providing examples of when the modifier would
be appropriate.  The web links below may also be helpful.

http://www.entnet.org/Practice/policyCerumenRemoval.cfm

http://www.entnet.org/Practice/upload/Cerumen-Removal.pdf


----------



## rlowe (May 19, 2009)

*HCPCS Analyst*

I am assuming you are meaning cerumen impaction. I have had this discussion on several ocassions.  The reason for the visit is the reason for the visit regardless as to whether the patient is new or established.  There is a really good CPT Assistant July 05 and another April 03 that puts this into perspective.  The July 05 is the most clear.  I hope this helps.


----------

